# [SOLVED] PS3 NAT Type 2 COD:MW2 NAT Type Moderate



## rhenry (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok so I have a Actiontec Model #: GT701D and a Dlink DIR-655 H/W A4 and F/W 1.32B09. 

The PS3 is wireless and have a NAT Type 2 on the PS3 and the MW2 NAT Type of moderate. I have tried putting it in a DMZ I have tired forwarding ports the ones recommend from portforward.com and still the same. I turned of firewalls reset everything back to original settings and nothing. I called my ISP and they sd they have a special team that helps for 50 bucks so I do not want to go that route. I am looking for a outside help because I am stumped and have tried a lot. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Roscoe


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: PS3 NAT Type 2 COD:MW2 NAT Type Moderate*

Hi Roscoe,
Your modem may also be functioning as a router. On the status page of the DIR-655 router, take note of the IP address that is listed, then go to www.whatismyip.com and check the IP address that is listed there. Are they the same or different?


----------



## rhenry (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: PS3 NAT Type 2 COD:MW2 NAT Type Moderate*

DIR Status page 200.223.47.8
whatsmyip 96.61.16.215


----------



## rhenry (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: PS3 NAT Type 2 COD:MW2 NAT Type Moderate*

ok so I messed with the connections today.

Wired connection to back of DIR same thing
Wired connection straight to modem/router same thing


----------



## rhenry (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: PS3 NAT Type 2 COD:MW2 NAT Type Moderate*

Fixed the problem thanks!! Put my Router/Modem in (RFC 1483)Transparent Bridge mode and it solved the problem thanks for the idea!!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: PS3 NAT Type 2 COD:MW2 NAT Type Moderate*

Glad you got it working now!:smile:

You can mark the thread Solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools at the top of the thread.:smile:


----------



## troybroady (Jul 11, 2010)

i have the same problem. my ip and the one the whatsmyip website is different. what do i do?


----------

